# Upper GI x-ray...how bad is it?



## bluejeanbabyamy (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi all,I'm new to the forum. My name is Amy, and I'm a 21-year-old entering my last year of college. I was recently diagnosed with IBS and have been taking numerous tests at my GI doctor since January. After taking a breath test, the doc is convinced I have SIBO. I took one course of Xifaxan and had no change. I'm about to take Neomycin. Needless to say, I'm pretty frustrated at the lack of clarity about how to remedy my symptoms at this point. In addition to this, I have emetephobia -- an INTENSE fear of vomiting. I'm supposed to have an Upper GI x-ray done with a barium swallow. Does this make you vomit or feel nauseous? How bloated do you feel? Is it that bad?Thanks,Amy


----------



## anne71 (Sep 30, 2007)

I had a barium upper GI xray once. I was unable to keep food down, so this was used to try and diagnose the problem. The barium tasted chalky, but it wasn't that bad. I didn't throw up at all. After you take the barium you roll around on a table while they xray you. I'm glad I did it because they were able to diagnose me as having a spastic dudodenum after the test. Don't be scared, it was pretty easy.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Do you really want to know? Well I had it done a few years ago. Mine was the upper with a follow through. WHich miight of been a little different. Sorry to say BUT, it tasted horible and I did run to the restroom. I was proud of myslef cause it took everything I had to keep it down but I did. NOW on the other hand, the nurse said it was suposed to be a NEW better tasting barium, she said everyone was complaining so they were going to go back to the other one.So it just depends. We all like the taste of some things but not the other. SO you might not be bothered by the taste. Good luck and take careKat


----------



## fatbastard (Oct 3, 2007)

This test has come a long way over the years and is not nearly as rough as it was long ago. I found it to be no big deal. Very familar with emetomphobia and understand your fears and concerns. Its really a fear of something that is irrational and stems from a fear of losing control. It is an anxiety based disorder that is treatable with several modalities. FB


----------



## Reta (Mar 10, 2007)

I remember the barium being thick and chaky. Mine was supposed to be strawberry but it was yuck. The worst part for me was the little white bricks that your stools turn into a day or so after the procedure.


----------

